# So.



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am watching TouTube videos being very impressed with a bunch of dogs. I am following links and suddenly it occurs to me...

Where can I find some trials with quiet environments? I like them!! I can hear the cues but no background racket. My shows always seem to be crowded, near train stations etc. Blowers going, dogs barking, doors crashing. I like those videos - anyone know of shows in the Northeast this nice ?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

can't help you with your area, but come down here and I'll bring you to some! Conner was such a worry wart that I generally avoided shows that I knew had too much commotion. There were very few shows I would sign up for where obedience was in the same room as conformation.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

We have some quiet obedience only shows up here in MN. I was at one a couple of months ago, and Novice, and open were doing stays at the same time, and I could hear the clock tick from across the ring.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sheesh - okay, officially jealous here LOL Sometimes around here our dogs can't hear our cues so we need to switch to signals.........in novice.

ETA: But then again, tick-tock, tick-tock while doing the Novice Sit Stay; that must have seemed to be a loooong minute!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Sheesh - okay, officially jealous here LOL Sometimes around here our dogs can't hear our cues so we need to switch to signals.........in novice.
> 
> ETA: But then again, tick-tock, tick-tock while doing the Novice Sit Stay; that must have seemed to be a loooong minute!


 
It was a long stay! We all know how long Novice stays seem and it was worse than that!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

In our area, even obedience only shows can be very busy with lots of background noise. there is a small show every april in a small town about 2 1/2 hours north of Ottawa (Petawawa). the show is in the small gathering room above an arena. Although there is conformation in the arena, you can't hear or see them without going downstairs. the show begins on a friday, and it is just dead on the first day. it is just like a practice session!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise I am with you! Just last weekend when I found the other show filled up, was looking for someplace that isn't total chaos or outdoors.
I searched some smaller venues (as opposed to XL Center or Big E) but no luck finding the classes I want. 
There was one in Manchester in spring you may want to look at. I've only been to matches there, wouldn't call it quiet, but it was quieter than the arenas.
I suspect if we wanted to drive out to the fringes of surrounding states we might have more options, but I'm too tethered to my commute and desk to want to drive 4+ hours on the weekends.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

How far are you willing to go? In April, Casco Bay Dog training usually has a two day indoor show obedience only. And in September, Saccarrapa has a two day indoor obedience only trial.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Years ago, I went to the Master Peace shows in Franklin, Mass, but they were very crowded...not enough space.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan finished his CDX at Master Peace. I doubt I will go back - it was small, crowded and right by a train station  Plus the parking situation was not good - liked the judge though 

I am considering the ME shows - it will depend on whether Towhee is in season or not. If she is, I will only have 2 dogs in a hotel room which just seems more manageable ... 



Sally's Mom said:


> Years ago, I went to the Master Peace shows in Franklin, Mass, but they were very crowded...not enough space.


----------

